# fail update KB4015438



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

March 20, 2017—KB4015438 

in my update section I seen this update has failed 8 times.

is it important?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try downloading the stand alone version. Microsoft Update Catalog


----------

